#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Upgrade link 12km 50 mega

## musico

E aí pessoal blz ? Tenho um link rodando hoje passando 30-40 mega de pico down ... está quase na hora de dar um up nele .

2 powerbeam m5 400 sinal -59 , deu muuuito trabalho fazer passar banda nesse link , muito mesmo . Tanto que não estou querendo mais usar ubiquiti pra ptp , pensei de usar as apc5 porém estou na dúvida sobre qual antena usar , dish , ou alguma outra ... a princípio a meta e fazer passar 50-70 mega , pra ficar folgado . Vi umas apc5 mach , mais São de 23dbi , talvez não seja o ideal pela distância talvez . 
Isso não é pra já , lembrando que ainda está atendendo o que preciso .

Outra dúvida tenho outro link usando 2 nanobridge , de 13 km de distância sinal-66 porém não passa nem 10 megas , mais atende o que preciso no momento . E pra melhorar se eu colocar essas power beam no lugar das bridge ? Lembrando que as bridge estão com disco mais já.

----------


## TheGodfather

Boa noite! Podes usar duas Rbs 912 (passará mais que APC 5M e o valor não é tão mais alto) e quanto as antenas eu indicaria direcionais blindadas da algcom, mas se no local que vc tem esse ptp n tiver muita poluição espectral podes ir de parábola aberta mesmo.

----------


## ShadowRed

> E aí pessoal blz ? Tenho um link rodando hoje passando 30-40 mega de pico down ... está quase na hora de dar um up nele .
> 
> 2 powerbeam m5 400 sinal -59 , deu muuuito trabalho fazer passar banda nesse link , muito mesmo . Tanto que não estou querendo mais usar ubiquiti pra ptp , pensei de usar as apc5 porém estou na dúvida sobre qual antena usar , dish , ou alguma outra ... a princípio a meta e fazer passar 50-70 mega , pra ficar folgado . Vi umas apc5 mach , mais São de 23dbi , talvez não seja o ideal pela distância talvez . 
> Isso não é pra já , lembrando que ainda está atendendo o que preciso .
> 
> Outra dúvida tenho outro link usando 2 nanobridge , de 13 km de distância sinal-66 porém não passa nem 10 megas , mais atende o que preciso no momento . E pra melhorar se eu colocar essas power beam no lugar das bridge ? Lembrando que as bridge estão com disco mais já.


Cara tenho um ptp parecido com esse usando também 2 PBE M5 400 e passa 40~50 megas, mas a visada é limpa e está com 11km.
O que noto nelas é o pouco processamento, quando atinge 4.000 ~ 4.500 pps vai a 98% o processador.

----------


## musico

Pois então , não sou muito entendido na área , e a mikrotik é um tanto quanto complicado os menus . Ubnt e tranquilo , intelbras tbm me pareceu simples ...

Não tem muita interferencia pq e da cidade pro interior , até preferia antenas menores mesmo , facilita a instalação , manutenção , e menos peso na torre

----------


## sphreak

Pra não passar nada nessas distâncias e com esse sinal, ou o fresnel tá morto ou o alinhamento ta ruim...

----------


## katraka

Também estou estudando uma substituição em um enlace de 15 km, pensei nesse equipamento Cambium: 

https://www.connectivitatelecom.com....egrado-200mbps

Alguém que usa pode comentar?

----------


## musico

> Pra não passar nada nessas distâncias e com esse sinal, ou o fresnel tá morto ou o alinhamento ta ruim...


Então , não é que não passa nada , mais o limite e 30-40 mega de down . E pra falar a vdd , o link anterior a esse era uma nano m5 mais uma nanobridge . Sustentava bem até uns 20-25 . Na vdd estava rodando mais EU quis da um up e colocar outra powerbeam pra enviar o que teoricamente passaria facilmente a banda . Porém complicou mesmo , e essas powerbeam não pifam de vez , ficam de lero lero , defeito vai e vem , pinga bem , mais está com problema . Já peguei 2 assim . Mais enfim minha dúvida seria se 2 antenas de 25dbi é suficiente para essa distância/banda .

Vejo o pessoal falando que passa 70 - 80 -100 com powerbeam mais sei lá kkkk.

Sobre fresnel , a olho nu não vejo a outra torre , mais são lugares altos , sem mato perto , e pelo earth está bem mais alto . 
Alinhamento , foi feito uma de cada vez , se fosse isso não seria o caso de aparecer chain 1 e 2 com diferenças ? Pq aqui fica 1 ponto a menos da outra só , ou iguais .

----------


## musico

> Também estou estudando uma substituição em um enlace de 15 km, pensei nesse equipamento Cambium: 
> 
> https://www.connectivitatelecom.com....egrado-200mbps
> 
> Alguém que usa pode comentar?


Pelo que entendi do anúncio , trabalha somente nas frequências não licenciadas . Pode isso Arnaldo ?

----------


## musico

então shadowred , nao atualizei pra 6.0. de medo de da alguma zica.... vc esta rodando com elas faz tempo?

----------


## musico

Puts , acabei de atualizar pra 6.0.3 . Vou deixar 1 só nessa por enquanto então .

Ratificando . O link tem 7,5 km de distância !! Não 12km

----------


## ShadowRed

> então shadowred , nao atualizei pra 6.0. de medo de da alguma zica.... vc esta rodando com elas faz tempo?


Já faz uns 8 meses que está rodando na PowerBeam M5 400, estou na versão 6.03 atualmente. Não tive problemas com elas não, o que vejo é um alto processamento quando atinge uma média de 4.500 ~ 5.000 pps. Nesse cenário está passando uma média de 45 ~ 50 megas, chegando a atingir 65 megas. CCQ 97~100%, Noise Floor -103, H/V -51/-53.

----------


## musico

Tendi , então tenho uma vida mais longa ainda nesse ptp . Coloquei radome nelas , ccq 98 99% , sinal -62/60.... -106 noise . Processamento a 30 mega chega a 33 38% ..... acho que posso esperar mais um pouco pra mudar esse link ....

----------


## FernandoB

Primeiro, onde tem interferência alta você não vai querer usar 802.11 nem Airmax, coloque Mikrotik, em 7.5 km passar essa banda faz até com lhg5 mas para garantir já que vai investir coloque logo um equipamento AC com capacidade para mais. A lhg5 é comparável com o PowerBean 400 a diferença é que a Mikrotik coloca a Ubiquiti no bolso se tratando de tudo a única coisa que a ubiquiti tem de melhor é a opção de scan remoto sem derrubar o link, no resto a Mikrotik impera e não tem quem possa provar o contrário. Você pode atingir taxas estáveis de mais de 80 megas em TCP com lhg5 nesta distância e com nv2 ativo você não precisa ficar se preocupando com potencia já que ele se regula automaticamente, agora se quiser passar mais de 100 megas em TCP dá pra conseguir mais de 200 com Mikrotik AC é só saber configurar certo, procure colocar equipamento com isolação se tiver muita interferência.

Se acaso alguem tem dúvidas sobre o que eu falo, eu posso provar.

----------


## muttley

> Pois então , não sou muito entendido na área , e a mikrotik é um tanto quanto complicado os menus . Ubnt e tranquilo , intelbras tbm me pareceu simples ...
> 
> Não tem muita interferencia pq e da cidade pro interior , até preferia antenas menores mesmo , facilita a instalação , manutenção , e menos peso na torre


Eu me familiarizei ligeiro com Mikrotik. UBNT pra fazer ponto a ponto-wds, eu fui pedir ajuda, e quase ninguém me falou nada! kkkkkkkkk... comprei dois nanoloco pra aprender e tbm foi tranquilo. Mas pra ponto a ponto, o negócio é MIKROTIK. 
Pena que nao existe sxt de 25dbi, porque as bichinhas são PAULADA DE BOA!!!  :Smile:

----------

